
Ask HN: Please help me with what to do with my life? - arikp9396
I am a 22 year old guy.Just about to complete my degree in mechanical engineering. I find hardware startup quite interesting and I kinda want to work there. But here is the problem, I have no technical knowledge nor passion left any more to learn. I am kinda depressed in what to do with my life considering I have no idea how to get that cool awesome job in Hardware startup with my lower skill set. I am drifting way. I dont know how to start off again. I know I am surrounded with great minded people like HN community and great resources but dont know where to start off. I even wanted to start a side project but isnt going well. I have lost all hope. I have no idea what to do from this point onwards. I believe I am getting old now.
======
DrScump
"Just about to complete my degree in mechanical engineering... I have no
technical knowledge"

Well, those two claims seem to be at odds with each other. Maybe you think you
lack a _particular_ realm of knowledge you desire?

When I was just about to finish my (C.S.) degree, I had little mental
bandwidth for anything else but that and work. Perhaps take a fresh look after
you complete your degree?

------
dang
This post got killed by a spam filter. Sorry. We marked your account legit so
if you repost it, it should go through. You're welcome to give that a try,
though it's hit and miss which of these posts get a community response.

Also: you're not old! Good grief!

